# رجاء من خبراء الصيانة فى المناظير



## sindbad_x (3 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم

ارجو من اخوانى الكرام فى مساعدتى على كيفية تعلم صيانة المناظير
واذا كان لابد من تخصص فاتمنى ان اعرف صيانة مناظير القناة الصفراوية..
منتظر الردود من ذوى الخبرة.......


----------



## sindbad_x (8 يناير 2008)

رجاء ياجماعه حد يرد عليا مفيش حد يقدم المساعده ولا اية


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 يناير 2008)

اضغط هنا ربما يلبي طموحك .

البغددي


----------



## محمد الواثق (29 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## samirso (23 مايو 2010)

10 إسطوانات فى صيانة المناظير


----------



## samirso (7 أكتوبر 2010)

10 إسطوانات فى صيانة المناظير المعدة و القولون الفيديو و الفيبر

الإسطوانة الأولى أولمبيس
http://www.mediafire.com/?65tpuch8plb4juk
http://www.mediafire.com/?b85vpa9unqz6034
http://www.mediafire.com/?0zha2gsba1k0x3f
http://www.mediafire.com/?1aizjt9sctjp32f

الإسطوانة الثانية 
http://www.mediafire.com/?n6b3demedt0szrj
http://www.mediafire.com/?7f4q55suidfeh5h
http://www.mediafire.com/?k8qw9wsra2ht2sv

الإسطوانة الثالثة 
http://www.mediafire.com/?48ae9u5kml6qy5o
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?d8lgm1q5f93i8dh
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?7uke6ugb431rae6

الإسطوانة الرابعة
http://www.mediafire.com/?al9n7fw1596y45i
http://www.mediafire.com/?dv20b4cmdadc79z
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?xfjyho47ry9p17d
http://www.mediafire.com/myfiles.php

الإسطوانة الخامسة 
http://www.mediafire.com/?10sd2rmug9722bk
http://www.mediafire.com/?2at7kx18uuem3ik
http://www.mediafire.com/?xq67wenhcq5tdb3
http://www.mediafire.com/?m9y47pjbknvv55a

الإسطوانة السادسة 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?7rlvowe1t2z61yn
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?7ccd3yfbqb7el0c
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ahqt4uuvubsuckz
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?74kik5cgh5koebo


----------



## محمدالقبالي (7 أكتوبر 2010)

samirso قال:


> 10 إسطوانات فى صيانة المناظير المعدة و القولون الفيديو و الفيبر
> 
> الإسطوانة الأولى أولمبيس
> http://www.mediafire.com/?65tpuch8plb4juk
> ...


 

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على هذا المجهود الجبار 

وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 

وجعلك رفيق رسول الله في الجنه

تحياتي الخاصه


----------



## samirso (10 أكتوبر 2010)

الإسطوانة السابعة
http://www.mediafire.com/?h2sdlr4k2xox3yg
http://www.mediafire.com/?y1w5c1ao51uj56o
http://www.mediafire.com/?46622ijhjruv5ws
http://www.mediafire.com/?bly972p0f5r2l2i


----------



## samirso (11 أكتوبر 2010)

الإسطوانة الثامنة 
http://www.mediafire.com/?5pqeblb8ztu8ccu
http://www.mediafire.com/?hv4rcjblkv5ahvk
http://www.mediafire.com/?p0vc9e06b77k69s


----------



## samirso (13 أكتوبر 2010)

الاسطوانة التاسعة
http://www.mediafire.com/?5m3t7ihrxwd8u8h
http://www.mediafire.com/?6ymfpmsd7zos87n
http://www.mediafire.com/?g7rr4q2qzrlpx5b
http://www.mediafire.com/?6ky8zp6w8yz88dv


----------



## samirso (13 أكتوبر 2010)

الاسطوانة العاشرة
http://www.mediafire.com/?d3ei3f3s9qm2gca
http://www.mediafire.com/?1tcc18fenc34g55
http://www.mediafire.com/?46obi5ubqcqohok
http://www.mediafire.com/?yyxd6rop0dlzjls


----------



## ahmadba (13 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور على العطاء


----------



## ماهر هيصم (16 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخ الكريم ساميرسو .....شكراً جزيلا لهذا الجهد الرائع وربنا يبارك فيك 

الفيديوهات مفيده جداً وانا ممتن لك كثيراً وربنا يعطيك الف عافيه 

,,,,,معليش الإسطوانه الرابعه القسم الرابع منها الرابط غير صحيح وأتمنى أن تعطينا الرابط الصحيح لإكمال التحميل 

ولك مني خالص الإحترام والتقدير


----------



## samirso (19 أكتوبر 2010)

ماهر هيصم قال:


> الأخ الكريم ساميرسو .....شكراً جزيلا لهذا الجهد الرائع وربنا يبارك فيك
> 
> الفيديوهات مفيده جداً وانا ممتن لك كثيراً وربنا يعطيك الف عافيه
> 
> ...



الحمد لله الذى افاد بي شخص ما 
لا شكر على واجب أخ ماهر و آسف على التأخير و اى خطأ آخر بالروابط او بالإسطوانات ارجو ان تحيطنى بة علما 
الإسطوانة الرابعة الرابط الرابع
http://www.mediafire.com/?yyxd6rop0dlzjls
اخوك سمير


----------



## soma-20 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

المهنــدس / سميـــر
:77:مجهووود جبــار واسطونات جدا ً مفيد ونــادرة وماحصلتش :75:
:82: الرابط الرابع الأسطوانة الرابعة فيه مشكلة :82:

وأتحفنـــا بالمزيد من النوادر​


----------



## samirso (25 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و جزاكم الله خيرا انا نزلت الرابط الرابع للإسطوانة الرابعة لو ما زالت المشكلة موجودة ارجو اخبارى فأعيد رفعها و ارجو تحديد نوع المشكلة بالظبط 
اخوكم سمير


----------



## blackhorse (5 يناير 2011)

samirso قال:


> الحمد لله الذى افاد بي شخص ما
> لا شكر على واجب أخ ماهر و آسف على التأخير و اى خطأ آخر بالروابط او بالإسطوانات ارجو ان تحيطنى بة علما
> الإسطوانة الرابعة الرابط الرابع
> http://www.mediafire.com/?yyxd6rop0dlzjls
> اخوك سمير



اخي الكريم سمير تقبل تحياتي وشكري العميق
على هذا الموضوع للمرة الثانية في منتدى اخر ولكن اعذرني فلقد اخطأت انت في الرابط 
الرابط المطلوب هو للاسطوانة الرابعة لماركة اوليمبس وليس هذا الرابط
ارجو مراجعة كافة الراوبط وتقبل احترامي


----------



## blackhorse (5 يناير 2011)

الحمدلله قد وجدت الرابط الصحيح في ملف الوورد
وها هو 
http://www.mediafire.com/?zzyymmn2eim
لعل الفائدة تعم على الجميع وبارك الله في كل من ساهم


----------



## samirso (5 يناير 2011)

*الرابط الرابع*

5 دقائق جارى رفع الرابط الرابع و آسف على الخطا غير المقصود


----------



## samirso (5 يناير 2011)

*جميع الروابط فى ملف وورد*

جميع الروابط فى ملف وورد


----------



## blackhorse (5 يناير 2011)

samirso قال:


> جميع الروابط فى ملف وورد



الإسطوانة الرابعة
http://www.mediafire.com/?al9n7fw1596y45i
http://www.mediafire.com/?dv20b4cmdadc79z
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?xfjyho47ry9p17d

http://www.mediafire.com/myfiles.php

يا اخي اعلم انك تعبت كثيرا في تحضير الروابط ولكن الخطأ في هذا الرابط
رجاء تعديله وبالنسبة لملف الوورد في مشاركتك السابقة كانت فيه روابط اخرى غير هذه الروابط مع اختلاف احجام الملفات مما يعني انني لابد ان اعيد تحميل كافة اجزاء هذه الاسطوانة من جديد فرجاء لو كان عندك هذا الملف باللون الاحمر بهذا الحجم فضعه لنا وبارك الله فيك ورزقك الجنة


----------



## samirso (6 يناير 2011)

*ملف الوورد بة الرابط المعدل و الرابط على حدة*

http://www.mediafire.com/?jvl5qffzso0ac2h


----------



## samirso (6 يناير 2011)

*الملف*

الوورد بة كل الروابط


----------



## blackhorse (7 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على مجهودك الرائع 
وسرعةا ستجابتك وبالفعل هذا هو الملف المطلوب في الرابط المنفصل وليس ملف الوورد للروابط القديمة لاختلاف احجامها
اشكرك مرة اخرى واتمنى لو انك تمتلك مثل تلك الاسطوانات في مجالات اخرى لتفيد بها اخوتك في الملتقى


----------



## blackhorse (8 يناير 2011)

اخي الكريم سمير اريد ان استفسر عن شئ منك 
ان اول ملف مضغوط بالمرفقات كانت به روابط ل 10 اسطوانات منها 7 اوليمبس و3 فقط فوجينون

والمرفقات الاخرى هنالك ملف وورد غير مضغوط وبه 10 اسطوانات 6 منها اوليمبس و4 فوجينون 

فهل تلك الاسطوانات تختلف عن هذه ام ماذا رجاء التوضيح ؟


كذلك هناك مشكلة في فك الاسطوانة الثالثة من فوجينون في الروابط المنشورة في ملف الوررد غير المضغوط او الاسطوانة التاسعة بترتيبك 

رجاء منك التوضيح فلو ان الملفين بهم 20 اسطوانة مختلفة انزلهم جميعا والله المستعان


----------



## samirso (9 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة اله و بركاتة 
الملفات هى نفسها الإجمالى 10 اسطوانات و لا اذكر بالظبط كم عدد الاوليمبس و كم عدد الفوجينون و لاكن اذا كان لديك الان 10 اسطوانات يعملون فلا تنزلهم مرة اخرى


----------



## blackhorse (9 يناير 2011)

samirso قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة اله و بركاتة
> الملفات هى نفسها الإجمالى 10 اسطوانات و لا اذكر بالظبط كم عدد الاوليمبس و كم عدد الفوجينون و لاكن اذا كان لديك الان 10 اسطوانات يعملون فلا تنزلهم مرة اخرى



بارك الله فيك واسف ان ارهقتك باسئلتي


----------



## samirso (10 يناير 2011)

اخى الكريم 
اسئلتك تعنى لى الكثير بأن الحمد لله لم يذهب مجهودى هباء و انما انتفع بة شخص ما و هذا هو هدفى من البداية
بالتوفيق و كن حذرا جدا فى التعامل مع الفيبر خاصة الـ Imege و لا تبدا عمل فية ابدا و انت مرهق و قاعدة اساسية تعلمتها فى الصيانة اذا و جدت الامور بدات تتعقد فإعلم انك تسير فى الطريق الخاطئ فتوقف و اعد نظر 
سمير


----------



## blackhorse (10 يناير 2011)

طيب يا اخي انا بدي استشيرك استشارة اخرى في المناظير
هل العمل فيها عائده يغطي خطورته اي انه من الجيد العمل في المناظير ام اعمل في مجال اخر 
والفرصتين متاحتين حاليا فما رأيك ؟


----------



## samirso (10 يناير 2011)

*العمل*



blackhorse قال:


> طيب يا اخي انا بدي استشيرك استشارة اخرى في المناظير
> هل العمل فيها عائده يغطي خطورته اي انه من الجيد العمل في المناظير ام اعمل في مجال اخر
> والفرصتين متاحتين حاليا فما رأيك ؟



العمل فيها ممتاز لمن هو اهل له 
بمعنى إذا كانت يدك حساسة جدا و اعصابك باردة و عملك متقن بطبيعتة فتوكل على الله فعندك اسباب النجاح اما إن كان غير ذلك فالافضل ان تترك العمل هذا عموما محدثك فنى مناظير فاشل تماما 
سمير


----------



## blackhorse (10 يناير 2011)

ماشاء الله اضحكني تعليقك 
ولكن لا اتعقد انك فاشل تماما مثلما تقول فمن بين السطور تظهر امكانياتك كرجل فني وعلى علم ودراية بما يفعل
بارك الله فيك


----------



## essammh (15 يناير 2012)

رجاء مصادر قطع غيار المناظير فى مصر؟؟؟؟


----------



## essammh (17 يناير 2012)

*الرابط الرابع للأسطوانة الرابعة*

الرابط الرابع للأسطوانة الرابعة لا تعمل,والرابط المذكور الأخر لا يعمل


----------



## essammh (18 يناير 2012)

الرابط الرابع للإسطوانة الرابعة لاتعمل رجاء الرد


----------



## essammh (18 يناير 2012)

الرابط الرابع للإسطوانة الرابعة لاتعمل رجاء الرد ,على الرغم من تحميل الرابط البديل


----------



## essammh (18 يناير 2012)

أماكن قطع الغيار للمناظير بالأسكندرية بمصر


----------



## essammh (18 يناير 2012)

الرجاء وسيلة للإتصال بفنى المناظير بمحافظة الأسكندرية بمصر


----------



## samirso (29 أبريل 2012)

essammh قال:


> الرجاء وسيلة للإتصال بفنى المناظير بمحافظة الأسكندرية بمصر



الاخ العزيز عصام 
آسف جدا على التأخير و ذلك بسبب سوء خط النتنت عندى و كان لابد من رفع الاسطوانة كاملة مرة اخرى حتى نضمن عمل الاجزاء مع بعض لأنها عندى ليست مجزاه اما بالنسبة لفنى مناظير فى الاسكندرية فلا اعلم 
اليك الروابط 
http://www.mediafire.com/?b2z2cgfx1214k4i
http://www.mediafire.com/?jrnd3si5mmx9zb5
http://www.mediafire.com/?13tj7f2ony4ri8c
http://www.mediafire.com/?3jd1k2jkhadkuf4
http://www.mediafire.com/?c1q1xe1eo2n0qd8
http://www.mediafire.com/?2w20vsrel63p431
http://www.mediafire.com/?bhw51oaoxjalxl8

و فى حالة حدوث اى خلل ارجو ابلاغى


----------



## bossman1 (25 أكتوبر 2013)

اخواني الاعزاء شكرا جزيلا على هذا الشرح المميز 
وارجو من اي شخص لديه السي دي رقم 7 و 9 ان يرفعهما لان الروابط فيهم مشكلة
واتمنا ان يكون بأسرع وقت 
اخوكم محمود سلامة\ فلسطين


----------



## bossman1 (30 أكتوبر 2013)

bossman1 قال:


> اخواني الاعزاء شكرا جزيلا على هذا الشرح المميز
> وارجو من اي شخص لديه السي دي رقم 7 و 9 ان يرفعهما لان الروابط فيهم مشكلة
> واتمنا ان يكون بأسرع وقت
> اخوكم محمود سلامة\ فلسطين




شباب رجاء حدا يرد على الموضوع


----------



## os2m2moka (25 يناير 2014)

عزيزي المهندس سمير مجهودك مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا 
وأرجو أن تتكرم بإعطائي رابط الاسطوانة السابعة رقم أربعة لتعلم صيانة المناظير لانه أصبح لا يعمل 
ولك مني وافر الاحترام وجزيل الشكر


----------

